# M12 tubing cutters



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone have these? Was thing of buying one.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I love mine and use the crap outa it daily! I've had it over a year and it's still rocking, I get water in/on it all the time with no ill effect. Just shake it off and keep cutting!
Buy it and all the Milwaukee tools! I have replaced my Dewalts with all Milwaukee's and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've had nothing but trouble Milwaukee 12v line. I think there junk. Some people seem to like them, but I've had a few different tools from there 12v line and they have all sucked.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Will said:


> I've had nothing but trouble Milwaukee 12v line. I think there junk. Some people seem to like them, but I've had a few different tools from there 12v line and they have all sucked.


Did you have this tool?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

No not the tubing cutter


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I have the m18 lithium stuff. I have the m14 drill my wife uses for her projects. I kept the flashlight.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I have the tubing cutter it works ok but I can cut pipe faster with a Lenox quick cutter.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I have bought several of these for my guys to use and they seem to like them. I give them a hard time by telling them it is saving me money because it doesn't take them near as long as it used to for them to cut up demoed copper pipe in short enough pieces to fit in a bucket so they can take it to the scrap yard.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

My coworker loves Milwaukee and has these cutters as well. I've used them and they seem to perform well. I feel I can cut copper faster by hand but there are time these are much easier to use. If I had started out Milwaukee and already had the batteries then I would buy them.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I love mine if you notice the rubber bumpers on the side they are for keeping the tool at the right distance from the wall for a eschuchen and a compression stop. If you have a lot of fixtures to set this speeds your prep up just lay it against the wall push it on the pipe and pull the trigger.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've had a few of them, I like them for certain jobs


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> I love mine if you notice the rubber bumpers on the side they are for keeping the tool at the right distance from the wall for a eschuchen and a compression stop. If you have a lot of fixtures to set this speeds your prep up just lay it against the wall push it on the pipe and pull the trigger.


Does that work with deep escutcheons as well?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> Anyone have these? Was thing of buying one.


Don't, it sucks. I'll sell you mine for really cheap if you want


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

JWBII said:


> Does that work with deep escutcheons as well?


you would have to hold it away from the wall. But yes,I use mine for med gas work it can out cut hand cutters in a average day of 200 cuts or so.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Don't, it sucks. I'll sell you mine for really cheap if you want


how much?


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

The difference in the Milwaukee cutters and manual cutters is you can increase the pressure of the cutting with the manuals ones therefore speeding the cuts. 

The automatic ones only cut at one pressure so there will be times manual ones will outdo the auto ones all day long. 

Each tool has its place.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Have it, really like it. Have several other M12 tools all have worked as advertised. M12 is a specialty line for specific jobs.They work.

wookie


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> how much?


Idk, make an offer


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Idk, make an offer


50 bucks plus shipping


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wow. It's a 225$ tool. Let me get in on the bidding. !!! No really I have some and they are the chit. I love them. If I have a few cuts they stay up. But a lot or fixtures to set or cuts in the wall. I use them. On a cut in the open like a vise they arnt faster but easer. In the air or confined space they are the bomb


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Wow. It's a 225$ tool. Let me get in on the bidding. !!! No really I have some and they are the chit. I love them. If I have a few cuts they stay up. But a lot or fixtures to set or cuts in the wall. I use them. On a cut in the open like a vise they arnt faster but easer. In the air or confined space they are the bomb


lol you never start high and he hates the tool.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

That's not my bid. That about what I paid for the tool


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's not my bid. That about what I paid for the tool


i paid 175 brand new


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

If you give it to be , you'll be donating to a worthy cause. 

What's the cause?

'Cause I don't have one


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I got mine at the supply house. I'm sure they market it up. Got a hard case two batterys and a charger What u get. Where u get them ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I got mine at the supply house. I'm sure they market it up. Got a hard case two batterys and a charger What u get. Where u get them ?


i got it as a Christmas gift from my kids they picked it up at Home Depot. Always loved the gifts that you receive and pay for. I have seen them online for a little less but not much.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I got the m12 lazer plumb bob. I don't use it much but I like like it a lot. Got it for 50$ plus shipping. From a fellow zoner. Brand new


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I got the m12 lazer plumb bob. I don't use it much but I like like it a lot. Got it for 50$ plus shipping. From a fellow zoner. Brand new


lasers are awesome I have a five beam that I use as a reference when pipe fitting large stuff. Keeps all your reference points square.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I really do like the m12 line of tools but I think the fact that I don't have any actually saves me money lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> lasers are awesome I have a five beam that I use as a reference when pipe fitting large stuff. Keeps all your reference points square.


I've heard about using lasers like that. But never seen it. Can u explain further in detail how you use it and what you reference points are exactly. You mean in mech rooms. Or rough ins ?? You use it to do ur layout on mech room floor ? I'm very curious When ever u have a moment. Pm me or post it here. Thanks


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I've heard about using lasers like that. But never seen it. Can u explain further in detail how you use it and what you reference points are exactly. You mean in mech rooms. Or rough ins ?? You use it to do ur layout on mech room floor ? I'm very curious When ever u have a moment. Pm me or post it here. Thanks


He uses the laser to do his offsets(reference point) for very large steel pipe where there is no forgiveness . Sometimes the walls are out of square and can throw your offsets off and it doesn't take much when you're working with large diameter pipe.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Laser line levels help too..

Ditto on the five point laser, keep you from pulling your hair out on big boy piping.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I've heard about using lasers like that. But never seen it. Can u explain further in detail how you use it and what you reference points are exactly. You mean in mech rooms. Or rough ins ?? You use it to do ur layout on mech room floor ? I'm very curious When ever u have a moment. Pm me or post it here. Thanks


tx it simply gives you laser points square with each other so you can get a accurate dimension incase a wall floor or ceiling is not square. Is laugh the first time they wanted me to use one but five minutes in I seen how accurate it was and now I keep one on the truck.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Love it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> tx it simply gives you laser points square with each other so you can get a accurate dimension incase a wall floor or ceiling is not square. Is laugh the first time they wanted me to use one but five minutes in I seen how accurate it was and now I keep one on the truck.


Do u put it on a tripod ? It shoots lasers in all for direction and up ? I'm tryn to picture it in my head but can't see it. Usually I use a new toy and play with it and can figure it out. But that's a pricy toy


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do u put it on a tripod ? It shoots lasers in all for direction and up ? I'm tryn to picture it in my head but can't see it. Usually I use a new toy and play with it and can figure it out. But that's a pricy toy


i have a tripod but I normally use a anchor plate on a wall.screw it to a block wall or clamp it to a beam.


----------

